# Lake Louise and Banff



## Kauai Kid (Jun 7, 2012)

Would like to visit in 2013 when there is no snow.

Would appreciate thoughts on optimum times to visit when things are not so crowded.

Also would appreciate your opinions on the resorts in the area suitable for senior citizens.

Would one week be sufficient?

Thanks for your thoughts,

Sterling


----------



## spirits (Jun 7, 2012)

*Do not go in summer*

Hi.  Banff/Lake Louise is absolutely gorgeous but extremely crowded in the summer.  My favorite time to go is end of Sept early Oct or early June.  Weather is variable, it may be a beautiful fall/spring  day or there may be snow so pack accordingly.  Are you flying in to Calgary and renting a car?  Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is in the National Park and the only timeshare.  There are however many timeshares in Canmore a small city just outside the park.  Calgary is only a short drive from Banff but I would stay in the mountains if possible.  The nature is so beautiful and if you are able to hike there are some views that are breathtaking.  If your mobility is not good then lunch on the stone veranda of Banff Springs Hotel overlooking the beautiful mountain range is not to be missed.   Whatever your plans please stop into the visitors building on main street Banff.  They are extremely helpful and can give you all the information you need.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 7, 2012)

spirits said:


> Hi.  Banff/Lake Louise is absolutely gorgeous but extremely crowded in the summer.  My favorite time to go is end of Sept early Oct or early June.  Weather is variable, it may be a beautiful fall/spring  day or there may be snow so pack accordingly.  Are you flying in to Calgary and renting a car?  Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is in the National Park and the only timeshare.  There are however many timeshares in Canmore a small city just outside the park.  Calgary is only a short drive from Banff but I would stay in the mountains if possible.  The nature is so beautiful and if you are able to hike there are some views that are breathtaking.  If your mobility is not good then lunch on the stone veranda of Banff Springs Hotel overlooking the beautiful mountain range is not to be missed.   Whatever your plans please stop into the visitors building on main street Banff.  They are extremely helpful and can give you all the information you need.



Thanks for all the great info.  Will see if we can can do a Sep-Oct trade into the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort using our Hawaii weeks.  Probably would fly from Texas as I am the only driver.

Sterling


----------



## eal (Jun 7, 2012)

Banff can also feel crowded at the end of September during the Melissa's Road Race, and also the weekend before the second Monday in October, which is Canadian Thanksgiving.  We used to go for our wedding anniversary the weekend before the road race and always had good weather and fewer people. Lots of wild life too!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Eal>  Last time we went to Canada we didn't need passports.  Ours expire in 2013 so will get them renewed sometime this summer.

Sterling


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree that September is a lovely month in Banff.  I wouldn't totally give up on summer though since weather is also important especially since Kaui kid seems to be from Texas.  I remember my guests (one July) were surprised by how cool it was and warned me I would find my exchange to HH (from them) very hot.  
BRMR 2 bedroom units all include a lot of stairs.  So long as your mobility is good it should be no problem but I did want to warn you.  I believe BRMR is the best place to stay but if you need to avoid stairs them you will have to stay in Canmore.
Enjoy planning your trip.

Joan


----------



## dls0210 (Jun 22, 2012)

A total of 8 members of my family traveled to the Banff area this past September.  We were there from Sept 16-24, I believe.  We stayed a few nights in Banff, one night at the Columbia Icefields, few nights in Lake Louise, and one night in Canmore.   I had originally put in for a timeshare trade with our Kauai week, but nothing came through and I cancelled it after about 3 months of waiting.  I'm so glad I did, because we were able to see and do so much more by not staying in one place the entire week.  

We stayed at Paradise Lodge & Bungalows in Lake Louise.  Beautiful little cabins.  And very easy access to Lake Louise and Moraine Lake.  It got quite warm in the sun these days.  But on the Icefields Parkway, it was quite cool, although it never snowed.  

In Canmore, we stayed one night at Blackstone Mountain Lodge.  It was available through Interval.  It was a very nice room.  But if you stay there the whole week, you've got much more driving to do to get to the scenic destinations.

Anyway...I definitely think September was a great time to travel there.  Nothing was overly crowded, roads weren't too busy, weather seemed great for us Texans.


----------



## cgingrich (Jul 3, 2012)

*Banff*

Definetly dont' go the weekend of the Melissa's Road Race it's the busiest weekend in Banff, way too crowded, it's like the vegas strip.  I beleive its Sept 21 in 2013.  

Also in Oct is Canadian Thanksgiving, the second Sunday of the month.


----------

